# Dual Boot your DROIDX....Sorta ;)



## redsox 98

Awhile ago a video popped up from Init 2 Winit the developers of Boot Manager of there app in early alpha stage. Flash forward to Friday the 30th and here it is. They have tweeted that the app will be available for us x users this day. Also as a side note I seen them say that once they get this going other phones that use 2int roms should follow suit so the droid3 and bionic might soon me following. For those that don't know what boot manager is, it is the ultimate tool for flashaholics it allows you to have 4 other roms available and can switch between them wish a simple reboot. No more going into recovery and wiping loading and rebooting. Here is the link to there forums and a vid of the droidx running this app. It is availble on the market and will be updated the 30th to support our x. So if you dl it to day or before the update it will say not available. http://forum.init2winitapps.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=92 I am not affiliated with them by any means. I just think this is yet another awesome thing for us x users to just make it even harder to upgrade to anything else. In my opinion the x is still a top phone and I personnely have no desire to go anywhere.


----------



## -TSON-

JUST PEED MYSELF

omfg

EDIT: It loads non-2nd-init ROMs as well so this is just beautiful i love life


----------



## ejgilkey

"[TSON said:


> "]JUST PEED MYSELF
> 
> omfg
> 
> EDIT: It loads non-2nd-init ROMs as well so this is just beautiful i love life


It can load non-2nd-init roms as long as a 2nd-init rom is your phone rom.


----------



## redsox 98

Sorry for the error updated op


----------



## BrentBlend

If this ends up happening (don't see why it wouldn't) I might just buy it

Wish they had a free version though haha


----------



## dvader

this is awesome!


----------



## UnfedBear67

Cant wait

Update: Bought the app, it is amazing worth the money have 4 roms installed on my phone already


----------



## bigshotrob22

It works perfect! Its worth the money when it comes out. Support all the hard work they did...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

This will be great!! Can't wait til they update the app so I can buy that for sure.

Any idea when it will be updated in the market? I keep checking but see nothing yet.


----------



## johnomaz

I'd buy it so I can test out roms but not replace CM7 on my phone. I like to look and play around, but I always end up coming back to CM7 and the work at times isnt' worth it.


----------



## bigshotrob22

johnomaz said:


> I'd buy it so I can test out roms but not replace CM7 on my phone. I like to look and play around, but I always end up coming back to CM7 and the work at times isnt' worth it.


You will have to be on a 2nd init Rom first so CM7 will be fine. I have no idea when they will release it though. Hopefully soon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nobull

I guess shuji wont work for a base ROM.


----------



## SyNiK4L

w00t finally get to install a bunch of different roms lol


----------



## wulf

"bigshotrob22 said:


> You will have to be on a 2nd init Rom first so CM7 will be fine. I have no idea when they will release it though. Hopefully soon
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Release for the app is suppose to be Friday night sometime.


----------



## bobAbooey

If this works, it will be unreal.


----------



## wulf

"bobAbooey said:


> If this works, it will be unreal.


It does work.


----------



## bobAbooey

Awesome. I will be buying as soon as they release it for the dx.


----------



## wulf

Its out in the market now, enjoy!!!


----------



## cubsfan187

I wanna check it out but I would like to see some reviews first. Can't wait though.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## wulf

"cubsfan187 said:


> I wanna check it out but I would like to see some reviews first. Can't wait though.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Its awesome.


----------



## nobull

Dx isn't on the list of supported phones.


----------



## bobAbooey

Their twitter feed said it's ready on the dx an hour ago.

Still at work and still on ssm602, maybe I will be brave and flash this, still have cm7 on my sd.


----------



## wulf

"nobull said:


> Dx isn't on the list of supported phones.


Trust me, its working on the X, lol.


----------



## -TSON-

omg omg omg omg *charges phone*


----------



## -TSON-

"Phone setup has failed" on MIUI. DDDDD':


----------



## wulf

"[TSON said:


> "]"Phone setup has failed" on MIUI. DDDDD':


I used cm7 as my phone rom, don't know about miui. I did have issues installing miui to a slot. I had to restored a miui .23 nandroid to a slot for it to work.


----------



## bigshotrob22

I suggest using CM7 as the base since its the most stable.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

I fixed it, problem was that SU popups made Boot Manager "hide", had to hold home & go back to Boot Manager instead of using normal navigation. The first time it didn't finish installing at the beginning (the spinning circle) so I had to clear data & try again.

Confusing, but yeah.


----------



## BrentBlend

Just bought it, what should I run along side mini....oh wait

Run ALL the roms

But really, what should I run besides miui


----------



## Merlin

BrentBlend said:


> Just bought it, what should I run along side mini....oh wait
> 
> Run ALL the roms
> 
> But really, what should I run besides miui


I recommend Cm7 and Vortex.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

Downloading cm right now, I'll go look into vortex

Edit does anyone know if this eats a ridiculous amount of storage yet?


----------



## nobull

I know it might be a dumb question but it won't install on Shuji right? Also, if not can I direct flash to cm or any other ROM from here that will work?


----------



## bigshotrob22

nobull said:


> I know it might be a dumb question but it won't install on Shuji right? Also, if not can I direct flash to cm or any other ROM from here that will work?


No it will not..you can flash CM7 and install shuji on bootmanager

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshotrob22

BrentBlend said:


> Downloading cm right now, I'll go look into vortex
> 
> Edit does anyone know if this eats a ridiculous amount of storage yet?


Yes it does take some good amount of storage space
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wulf

"bigshotrob22 said:


> Yes it does take some good amount of storage space
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yep, in some roms 500 MB, maybe more. Its worse with thunderbolt, that's a few gigs with that one.


----------



## wellok

Well, didn't go so well using MIUI as the base. I tried to boot into CM4DX and can't boot into anything but Clockwork Recovery. Getting ready to restore from my backup.

Edit: Phew, back up and running after restoring my backup. I'll wait to see if some of you have better luck before I try that again, lol.


----------



## -TSON-

I'm running MIUI as the base just fine.

I tried booting into deodexed .605 and I had "insufficient storage space" so i couldn't download any apps.

wot.

EDIT: (I have 8 or 9 GB left on my SD, so.)


----------



## BrentBlend

"[TSON said:


> "]I'm running MIUI as the base just fine.
> 
> I tried booting into deodexed .605 and I had "insufficient storage space" so i couldn't download any apps.
> 
> wot.
> 
> EDIT: (I have 8 or 9 GB left on my SD, so.)


Perhaps the app doesn't allow the ROM to dynamically expand, just a thought


----------



## conap

For those wondering about storage and space BootManager currently defaults to using about 1.5Gb's of space for each rom slot. This is 270mb's for system 184mb's for cache and 1000mbs for data. The X actually has like 6 to 7 gb's of space for data on internal but obviously that would take up way too much space on the sdcard. 1gb for data I felt would be enough for most people. These values are adjustable if you do the manual variables in the settings but of course they need to at least be big enough for the rom to fit. A rom freshly installed and booted will take about 150mb's of room in data so then you want to have space to install apps and for your text and phone call logs and other data that get's stored on the phone to fit. If you weren't going to use alot of apps on an sd rom you could probably make the data.img much smaller to save space. 270mb's is what the phone has roughly for the stock system partition. Rom's such as cm7 or miui won't use nearly that much while other's such as the Stock 605 rom take up almost all of that. So if your really concerned about space on the sd card you can play with those numbers some. Hope that clears it up a little about the space issue. I know on some other phone's we've worked with alot of people don't understand why it takes so much space to install a 100 to 200 mb zip file but you do have to factor in the rom for all the data files.


----------



## BrentBlend

Thanks for the rundown


----------



## ImaComputa

How safe is this? If I uninstall everything it wont leave anything behind will it? Im on cm7 gb and want to try others but dont want to risk borking anything if files get left behind. Does it even touch the kernal? So tempting to try cuz it looks bad ass


----------



## BrentBlend

I'm trying to figure out why my device wont connect to adb anymore hmm


----------



## jrobi25

MIUI base ...flawless installation of Cm7 GB......By Ceasar's great left ball Batman,this may be the greatest App ever made!!!


----------



## Burncycle

Just bought it.. way too interesting not to. Will try it out tomorrow and report back


----------



## macrophage68

Currently seeing if I can load MIUI into slot 1. Before I so I needed to free up space on my SD card. A beginners question about that; can you delete a zip after you've installed the program? Or do you need to keep the zip file on your SD card?


----------



## BrentBlend

Judging by the rundown, it seems like you can delete the zip
can't imagine it needing it afterwards
To be safe install a different rom,keep a copy on your PC then delete it from your sd and see if it will boot


----------



## zoe

trying to install miui gb 9.23 into slot 1 with cm7gb 9.26 as phone rom but keep getting bootloops...

as it's 4:30am and I've been up for about 20 hr's with work and all, I blame myself and likely missed setting obvious...

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## iluvamk

Great app. Takes some playing with to figure it out. Cm7 9.28 as phone rom and Vortex 2.3 as slot 1. Sd Card rom seems a little laggy at first but the longer I play with it the faster it runs. The first boot of a rom on the sd card takes FOREVER. Took me like 5 min to boot Vortex the first time. . . Patience Hummingbird. Also my load of Vortex 2.3 was from a nandroid backup to slot 1. When sensei unveils his new rom today it's going straight to slot 2. Also before I installed anything I set my screen off time to 30 min so I could see what was going on with the process. The first time I tried something my screen when blank and I couldn't get it to turn back on. . . or so I thought. Did a bat pull and started over. Same thing happened again and I was able to get the screen on. Thing is a system hog while loading ROM. Turned screen time out to 30 min and watched the whole thing at like 2am, rebooted and whoohoo. . .dual boot.


----------



## jrobi25

Things are running great for me....not a single problem...no lag...no bootloops...speed is great....only thing I have noticed is not all of my backups are available on Titanium.....not that important,gonna keep my apps on the second Rom limited to the ones I use all the time....Devs....muthaeffin great job guys!!!


----------



## -TSON-

Is anyone else having trouble with Market apps? I've been getting insufficent space on every single one I've tried.

EDIT: Reinstalling all of my SD ROMs fixed it, nvm


----------



## ejgilkey

On ROMs running on the sd card, you only have 1gb of data space where normally you would have 8gb. You need to change the size of your data partition in settings.


----------



## ejgilkey

This thing is running great! Though I couldn't get a stock nandroid to boot. I needed to do a fresh install of the stock deodexed zip.


----------



## nobull

Okay. On cm 7. It closes out after saying that I need to be on 2 init rom


----------



## -TSON-

ejgilkey said:


> On ROMs running on the sd card, you only have 1gb of data space where normally you would have 8gb. You need to change the size of your data partition in settings.


Just doing a reinstall did it. I actually didn't add any apps at all before trying to install that one, I don't see why an untouched ROM would take up 1 GB of data..


----------



## -TSON-

nobull said:


> Okay. On cm 7. It closes out after saying that I need to be on 2 init rom


Are you on CM7-GB?


----------



## nobull

I thought so.


----------



## yoyoche

"DroidX and Droid2 specific info for BootManager

Postby conap » Fri Sep 30, 2011 4:51 pm

Before anything I want to say thanks to *revnumbers* for helping me learn a lot about the X. He put alot of time in explaining X stuff to me as well as testing the app as progress was made."

This is from their forum: http://forum.init2winitapps.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=116
Just giving a shoutout to Revnumbers for his assist>


----------



## nobull

Omg...I guess I went through all that to go back to froyo. Can I just use a nightlie to update to gb.


----------



## bobAbooey

Are you are froyo now? If yes, you'll have to get on gb before you can flash a gb rom.


----------



## nobull

"bobAbooey said:


> Are you are froyo now? If yes, you'll have to get on gb before you can flash a gb rom.


I know. What is the best way to do it. I am at work so I only have my phone. Can I just use by nandroid backup?


----------



## -TSON-

There's not much you can do since you need to root it after you upgrade which needs a computer


----------



## oo3

I'm running CM4DX GB and just installed Boot Manager. When I try to run it, it just stays on the loading screen. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Burncycle

Not exactly working for me. Using CM7GB as my base and I can succesfully boot up into miui 1.9.23, but no service, a quick mms FC, and cannot get past the android guy on initial setup. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## UnfedBear67

'[TSON said:


> ;136821']"Phone setup has failed" on MIUI. DDDDD':


You should try it again i was able to set up on MIUI


----------



## UnfedBear67

Burncycle said:


> Not exactly working for me. Using CM7GB as my base and I can succesfully boot up into miui 1.9.23, but no service, a quick mms FC, and cannot get past the android guy on initial setup. Nothing seems to work.


Maybe deleting MIUI and reinstalling it might work.


----------



## ecjr173

I downloaded boot manager and its working grea t for me. I have CM7 GB as my phone ROM and I have MIUI in slot 1. Nowim just wondering what other ROMs to download. Any suggestions....


----------



## ejgilkey

I've got CM7 on phone, MIUI, OMFGB, Apex and Stock on my SD card. Working perfectly. Stock lags like crazy, the rest I really don't notice.


----------



## -TSON-

Hm, Liquid doesn't seem to be working.. Everything else does.



oo3 said:


> I'm running CM4DX GB and just installed Boot Manager. When I try to run it, it just stays on the loading screen. Anyone else having this issue?


'Takes a little while, you need to give it time.



Burncycle said:


> Not exactly working for me. Using CM7GB as my base and I can succesfully boot up into miui 1.9.23, but no service, a quick mms FC, and cannot get past the android guy on initial setup. Nothing seems to work.


Try reactivating through MIUI, & did you try the tap-all-corners-clockwise trick?


----------



## bigshotrob22

'[TSON said:


> ;138387']Hm, Liquid doesn't seem to be working.. Everything else does.
> 
> 'Takes a little while, you need to give it time.
> 
> Try reactivating through MIUI, & did you try the tap-all-corners-clockwise trick?


 Liquid isn't on the GB kernel yet

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle

"[TSON said:


> "]Hm, Liquid doesn't seem to be working.. Everything else does.
> 
> 'Takes a little while, you need to give it time.
> 
> Try reactivating through MIUI, & did you try the tap-all-corners-clockwise trick?


Yeah it wouldn't let me skip it or anything. I will give it another try in a bit though


----------



## -TSON-

bigshotrob22 said:


> Liquid isn't on the GB kernel yet
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


...well that's probably why then.


----------



## Jnehama

Anyone successful with miui as phone rom. I can't get it to boot into sd roms from miui. I have installed vortex and CM7 gb and all it does when I try to boot either one is reboot miui with broken wifi. Any ideas?


----------



## -TSON-

Try rebooting into CWM. If that doesn't work you need to SBF and get back to MIUI, make sure to click setup phone ROM next time you get into boot manager, & then you should be good.


----------



## Jnehama

"[TSON said:


> "]Try rebooting into CWM. If that doesn't work you need to SBF and get back to MIUI, make sure to click setup phone ROM next time you get into boot manager, & then you should be good.


I'm not bootlooping. It just boots back to miui not the selected sd roms. I tried vortex and CM7 several times. I was wondering if anyone had been successful with miui as the phone rom. The thread at dx forum said no go on miui. I am reluctant to leave miui as an sd rom since its my favorite and I'm likely to be on it most of the time.


----------



## -TSON-

I know, I'm using MIUI just fine. Like I said, try booting into clockwork real quick - at one point (one that sounds very similar to yours) I got stuck at the logo when booting into clockwork, and everything else took me back into MIUI, so I had to reflash MIUI to fix it.

EDIT: If you can get into CWM, though, all you really need to do is reflash MIUI from there, no wipes. Then, again, don't forget to setup your phone ROM again in Boot Manager, and try again.


----------



## Jnehama

"[TSON said:


> "]I know, I'm using MIUI just fine. Like I said, try booting into clockwork real quick - at one point (one that sounds very similar to yours) I got stuck at the logo when booting into clockwork, and everything else took me back into MIUI, so I had to reflash MIUI to fix it.
> 
> EDIT: If you can get into CWM, though, all you really need to do is reflash MIUI from there, no wipes. Then, again, don't forget to setup your phone ROM again in Boot Manager, and try again.


I'll try that, let you know. Someone else is using miui on the other forum so I know it can work. They started with a clean install of miui.


----------



## Jnehama

"Jnehama said:


> I'll try that, let you know. Someone else is using miui on the other forum so I know it can work. They started with a clean install of miui.


I'm going to wait for the new build and make it a clean install and see if that works. Given that it will be a new port it deserves a clean install anyway.


----------



## -TSON-

You need to make sure you can get into CWM first though, or else you're gonna have to SBF anyways.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Blah im having the same issue as about i booted into MIUI and now i dont have service and when i go to settings and options it just force closes on me.


----------



## sparks639

I freaking love this application for my dx. Makes trying out roms super painless. Cm4dx gb is my phone rom, running miui and loving it


----------



## Jnehama

"BrutalSauce said:


> Blah im having the same issue as about i booted into MIUI and now i dont have service and when i go to settings and options it just force closes on me.


If its your phone rom just go into CWM Recovery and reflash miui and you will be fine. If it's an sd rom get into CWM recovery to bootmanager /phone /update.zip and flash and you will be back to phone rom.


----------



## 9wire

Except for letting my screen go off before figuring that out, no issues. I'm on
CM7DXGB
Shuji 
Apex
Vortex
Deodexed & rooted .605
Unbelievable!


----------



## Pablo1010

I was having the same problem with miui to, i couldnt get pass the android guy, so i sbf'd and started from scratch. I had cm7 as bass since its just easier installing the g apps on there. Then i made sure to setup phone rom. once i got that i installed miui and it wouldnt start so i did the hijack thing and went back to cm7 deleted miui and installed it one a different slot, once it installed i rebooted and it worked. So what im trying to say is its just cause and effect, if you cant get it to work in one slot just try a different slot until it works.


----------



## NicT

How do u disable logs in SU? I don't see an option. When I click the price to buy it it says an error occurred please try again. Idk what the deal is with that


----------



## cubsfan187

NicT said:


> How do u disable logs in SU? I don't see an option. When I click the price to buy it it says an error occurred please try again. Idk what the deal is with that


You only need to disable the logs in the newest SU app. Is that the one you're running? If not the older one doesn't have that option from what I remember.

As for the error in the market, maybe it was just a busy link at that time for the boot manager. I'm sure they got a ton of dl's the last two days.


----------



## Jnehama

"cubsfan187 said:


> You only need to disable the logs in the newest SU app. Is that the one you're running? If not the older one doesn't have that option from what I remember.
> 
> As for the error in the market, maybe it was just a busy link at that time for the boot manager. I'm sure they got a ton of dl's the last two days.


What's the issue with SU app? Was having problems running bootmanager. For awhile su was denying privileges even though I had hit allow. Maybe that was my issue too.


----------



## cubsfan187

It says on the boot manager startup page to disable the logging in the newest SU app or it can cause problems with boot manager. I had a problem starting it up too then disabled the logging and all was good again.


----------



## reposter432

Can you have a Froyo ROM and GB ROM side by side on this, or do they both have to be GB?


----------



## bigshotrob22

reposter432 said:


> Can you have a Froyo ROM and GB ROM side by side on this, or do they both have to be GB?


 No..it needs to be a GB rom since the base is GB kernel. The kernels need to be the same

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire

Played with this a bit, was on Vortex all day. No big improvement on battery, and I kept trying to kill apps by long pressing the back button. Nice rom, but love my cm7gb. Maybe Apex tomorrow, see how I like it.


----------



## NicT

Still getting the error message on the market before I can buy it. I'm on vortex 2.1 if that matters


----------



## Shane269

"NicT said:


> Still getting the error message on the market before I can buy it. I'm on vortex 2.1 if that matters


Have you tried to reboot your phone this may help. Or try clearing cache on market app.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jnehama

"NicT said:


> Still getting the error message on the market before I can buy it. I'm on vortex 2.1 if that matters


I'm sorry I don't have the link but there was a similar issue on apex. They had a themed market that was a workaround. I saw in a vortex thread that someone used it successfully on vortex. I think it was the nightly thread.


----------



## NicT

K tried clearing cache and rebooted. Didn't work. Looking for this link now


----------



## cubsfan187

What version of gapps do you have installed? The one with the experimental gtalk causes some problems.


----------



## NicT

I just downloaded the market fix. Gonna flash that and see if that works. Idk about the gapps


----------



## 9wire

Not to start a fight, but it was cool for a day, and I like the HDMI working, but missed so many things about cmdxgb that the roms I tried were sorta like a rental car, each nice in their own way, but not MY car. Seems like there is a definate limitation to what can be done with the locked bootloader, almost everyone is using some variation on the same performance tweaks. 
So, the Bootmanager app works, and I'm sure there was a bunch of hours spent on development. Nice to be able to switch around at will. One thing I did run into, I was having a little trouble making myself learn the various tricks of each rom, wish there was an easier way than reading dozens of posts on multiple threads.
Anyway, not knocking any rom or dev, I just prefer my cm7. Again, the app works great, and I more than got my money's worth out of it.


----------



## sefirosu

I'm running SSM 602.3. I'm going to make a nandroid backup and prob install cm7 or omfgb. How do I go about getting ssm back from the nandroid? Or do you have to install fresh, download apps and flash the theme? I'm running crimson on ssm.


----------



## macrophage68

I have installed MIUI onto slots two and three, but get stuck in the bootloader (Motorola M) upon trying to boot up. 
In each case I had to pull the battery, then long press power to get into CWM and restore. Simple reboots from CWM would just lead back to the bootloader loop. 
Earlier posts in this thread seem to indicate others are having trouble with MIUI as well. Any suggestions for another ROM to try? Which of the ApeX versions is best used here?

Running CM7 nightly build #103


----------



## coltzfan

Well purchased tonight. Gonna have to check it out. Will be nice have multiple Roms on the phone.


----------



## ejgilkey

"macrophage68 said:


> I have installed MIUI onto slots two and three, but get stuck in the bootloader (Motorola M) upon trying to boot up.
> In each case I had to pull the battery, then long press power to get into CWM and restore. Simple reboots from CWM would just lead back to the bootloader loop.
> Earlier posts in this thread seem to indicate others are having trouble with MIUI as well. Any suggestions for another ROM to try? Which of the ApeX versions is best used here?
> 
> Running CM7 nightly build #103


I was just able to boot into MIUI upgrading from 9.23 to 9.30. I tried first without wiping anything, and ended up stuck at the M logo. Tried again wiping only System, and it booted up fine.


----------



## cubsfan187

Ok since we are all new to this app, I gotta question about it. I am running CM7GB as my phone rom and have ICX in slot one and Vortex in slot two so far. Can we put a theme on top of a rom that is running off the sd card? I would say no but I wanted to ask in case someone has tried it. Any thoughts about that?

The reason I ask is this, last night I was setting up Vortex and it kept telling me that Gtalk couldn't sign in. I remembered that I had the gapps with the experimental video chat for gtalk installed on cm7. I went in and "downgraded" gapps and then gtalk signed in right away and I was able to get into the market and start syncing everything back to the phone. So it seems like everything you do (cache wipe, fix permissions, ect.) is for the phone rom and not the one on the sd card that you may be running at the time. Anyone know if this is the case or not?


----------



## Jnehama

"cubsfan187 said:


> Ok since we are all new to this app, I gotta question about it. I am running CM7GB as my phone rom and have ICX in slot one and Vortex in slot two so far. Can we put a theme on top of a rom that is running off the sd card? I would say no but I wanted to ask in case someone has tried it. Any thoughts about that?
> 
> The reason I ask is this, last night I was setting up Vortex and it kept telling me that Gtalk couldn't sign in. I remembered that I had the gapps with the experimental video chat for gtalk installed on cm7. I went in and "downgraded" gapps and then gtalk signed in right away and I was able to get into the market and start syncing everything back to the phone. So it seems like everything you do (cache wipe, fix permissions, ect.) is for the phone rom and not the one on the sd card that you may be running at the time. Anyone know if this is the case or not?


I'm pretty sure to add to your sd rom you install it by putting on top of the rom into the slot without checking off the wipe boxes. In otherwords if you want vortex with blue river theme you install vortex to a slot and you check all the wipe boxes. Then you install the theme zip to the same slot without the wipes. When you boot into that slot you will have vortex with blue river.


----------



## cubsfan187

Jnehama said:
 

> I'm pretty sure to add to your sd rom you install it by putting on top of the rom into the slot without checking off the wipe boxes. In otherwords if you want vortex with blue river theme you install vortex to a slot and you check all the wipe boxes. Then you install the theme zip to the same slot without the wipes. When you boot into that slot you will have vortex with blue river.


I wonder if anyone has tried it yet. I'm kinda leary of it cause I had to sbf twice yesterday while trying to get the other roms set up. Something happened and I lost service on ICX but not on the other two so I started over. Happened again a while later.


----------



## bigshotrob22

cubsfan187 said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried it yet. I'm kinda leary of it cause I had to sbf twice yesterday while trying to get the other roms set up. Something happened and I lost service on ICX but not on the other two so I started over. Happened again a while later.


 Boot manager is like your "CW"rom manager. Any zips you want to install just go right on top of the rom without wiping. If you want a theme for vortex flash it in bootmanager and so forth. The only rom that uses CW is the phone rom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## craig7220

"cubsfan187 said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried it yet. I'm kinda leary of it cause I had to sbf twice yesterday while trying to get the other roms set up. Something happened and I lost service on ICX but not on the other two so I started over. Happened again a while later.


Yep it works. I've themed Vortex and apex. Just install theme zip on top of the rom but don't wipe anything.


----------



## cubsfan187

craig7220 said:


> Yep it works. I've themed Vortex and apex. Just install theme zip on top of the rom but don't wipe anything.


Sweet guys! Thanks for the replies. I was kinda trigger shy on that one. Now I know I don't need to be.


----------



## -TSON-

...Has CM4DX's market worked for anyone? I've reinstalled at least 4 times..


----------



## 9wire

"craig7220 said:


> Yep it works. I've themed Vortex and apex. Just install theme zip on top of the rom but don't wipe anything.


Me too. Themed Shuji and 605 too.
For what it's worth...CM7 is my phone rom, and while on it I flashed a nightly like normal, including flashing Jakebites v12, and after booting up, had to restore bootmgr from tibu, but when I did, all my stuff was there, and it all works.


----------



## cubsfan187

Ok well I tried to put orange river over vortex and it didn't work. I told boot manager to install the zip in slot 1 (where the rom is at) and when it was complete, I booted into that rom and there was nothing. Stock theme. Now I did try it while in that rom. Maybe I should try it while in the phone rom and see if it works?


----------



## 9wire

"cubsfan187 said:


> Maybe I should try it while in the phone rom and see if it works?


That's how I did it.


----------



## cubsfan187

That was it. Needed to be in the phone rom and then flash it over whatever slot Vortex was in. Thanks!


----------



## craig7220

"cubsfan187 said:


> That was it. Needed to be in the phone rom and then flash it over whatever slot Vortex was in. Thanks!


That's how I did it too. I always go to the phone rom whenever I make changes to a rom and it seems to work great with no problems. Running miui as base rom with cm7gb apex vortex and icx in the slots.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Is everyone building from .602 or .605, or are you just flashing one zip?


----------



## yoyoche

"Mace_Bewley said:


> Is everyone building from .602 or .605, or are you just flashing one zip?


Flash the rom zip then gapps. No need to build the sdcard roms.


----------



## cubsfan187

I've got all different one installed. CM7 GB is the phone rom. Vortex 2.3 (602 based) is in slot one. ICX (605 based) is in slot two. SSM V3 (602 based) is getting put in slot 3 and DSX (596 based) in slot 4. Just flashing the rom zip and nothing else.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Cool thanks! Wanted to make sure!


----------



## 9wire

I have cm7dxgb for my phone, apex, Shuji, vortex and rooted deodexed 605, so have both 602 and 605.


----------



## XDroidXX

I have MIUI 1.9.23 as my phone Rom and a slimmed down MIUI 1.9.30 in slot 1. Slot 2 is ICX, slot 3 is CM4DX, and slot 4 is free. What should number 4 be??????


----------



## loooney2ns

"macrophage68 said:


> I have installed MIUI onto slots two and three, but get stuck in the bootloader (Motorola M) upon trying to boot up.
> In each case I had to pull the battery, then long press power to get into CWM and restore. Simple reboots from CWM would just lead back to the bootloader loop.
> Earlier posts in this thread seem to indicate others are having trouble with MIUI as well. Any suggestions for another ROM to try? Which of the ApeX versions is best used here?
> 
> Running CM7 nightly build #103


Are you trying to run roms that use different kernels? All the roms have to use the same kernel. If you are on nightly 103, you are on the Froyo kernel. If the Miui version is on the GB kernel, it won't work.


----------



## Revenant0101

I'm running miui 1.9.23 on the phone. When I try to set up phone rom, it immediately tells me it's backed up successfully, but the phone rom slot is empty, or "null". Am I missing something?


----------



## 9wire

When I boot to my phone rom it calls it "null". Works, don't get the nomenclature, but it works.


----------



## Revenant0101

That's odd. Null, means nothing. As in null and void. I'm wary of it, mainly because it says it successfully backed up the rom the instant I hit phone setup. Seems awful fast to back up the whole rom.


----------



## -TSON-

Backing up the phone ROM isn't actually backing up the phone ROM, it's just the 2nd-init parameters that tell it where the phone ROM's files are. It's near-instant for everyone.


----------



## mechgamer123

So can I use this with the FROYO kernel or only the gb kernel? Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Revenant0101

You need to stay on the gb kernel. Coming from gb to froyo will result in trouble.


----------



## Revenant0101

"[TSON said:


> "]Backing up the phone ROM isn't actually backing up the phone ROM, it's just the 2nd-init parameters that tell it where the phone ROM's files are. It's near-instant for everyone.


Thanks. I'll give it a whirl
Alright! Works like a charm. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jnehama

Quick question : when using a nandroid for a slot how do you assign it the slot?


----------



## Perrycomo

I just got this apparently but when I run setup it tells me than I'm not on a 2init rom... I'm running miui ,30 please help


----------



## cubsfan187

Perrycomo said:


> I just got this apparently but when I run setup it tells me than I'm not on a 2init rom... I'm running miui ,30 please help


Did you get this figured out?

If not, then try going into SU app settings and turning off the logging. I had the same thing happen when first setting it up and that is what fixed it for me.


----------



## jaydubbs

Just assigned MIUI to slot 1 and it booted up after a bunch of tries moving it around to different slots. One question, though. After you add back all of your apps, set your settings and themes, etc, are they saved or do you have to make a nandroid and then save that to a slot?

Edit: Never mind. Figured it out on my own.


----------



## Perrycomo

"cubsfan187 said:


> Did you get this figured out?
> 
> If not, then try going into SU app settings and turning off the logging. I had the same thing happen when first setting it up and that is what fixed it for me.


I fixed it downgrading to .23... for some reason it wouldn't see my .30 installation as a 2ndinit rom... anyways its rocking now just installed sensei 602 v3 on the first slot... any suggestions for the other 3 slots?


----------



## cubsfan187

I'm using CM7 as my phone rom, Vortex as my #1 slot, Sensei's ICX as number 2, DarkslideX in #3 and number 4 is going to be SSX 2.2 when it's released.


----------



## Perrycomo

"cubsfan187 said:


> I'm using CM7 as my phone rom, Vortex as my #1 slot, Sensei's ICX as number 2, DarkslideX in #3 and number 4 is going to be SSX 2.2 when it's released.


I was gona put cm7 as my 2nd slot what's the order of installation I was thinking rom gaaps and then nightlys right?


----------



## cubsfan187

Perrycomo said:


> I was gona put cm7 as my 2nd slot what's the order of installation I was thinking rom gaaps and then nightlys right?


Well if you grab the newest nightly then it would be, that nightly, gapps and then whatever mods (jakebites or something like that) you want to use.


----------



## Perrycomo

"cubsfan187 said:


> Well if you grab the newest nightly then it would be, that nightly, gapps and then whatever mods (jakebites or something like that) you want to use.


Thanks man really helpfully... thanks!!


----------



## nath5

Does anyone else get 10 - 20 notifications granting bootmanager su permissions after a restart. Seems to have really slowed down my phone rom, cm4dx. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Perrycomo

"nath5 said:


> Does anyone else get 10 - 20 notifications granting bootmanager su permissions after a restart. Seems to have really slowed down my phone rom, cm4dx. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


That happened to me at the first run of an SD ROM I just fcd boot manager and reopened it... never happened again..


----------



## nath5

It has gotten better but I still get 5 to 10 notifications on every reboot.


----------



## cubsfan187

You can always go into SU app and turn off the notifications. I know that's not really a fix but it works. I think it's just because of the background scripts running from the SD card rom. I never noticed that on the phone rom. Maybe 3-4 on that after reboot and then it stops.


----------



## cubsfan187

Perrycomo said:


> Thanks man really helpfully... thanks!!


You're welcome! Anytime!


----------



## Perrycomo

For some reason after I install last nightly 113 and gaaps when I boot the rom it gets stuck on M logo...
I tried this twice.....

Oh... I was talking about CM7


----------



## cubsfan187

"Perrycomo said:


> For some reason after I install last nightly 113 and gaaps when I boot the rom it gets stuck on M logo...
> I tried this twice.....
> 
> Oh... I was talking about CM7


Try it in a different slot. Sometimes that makes a difference.


----------



## Perrycomo

"cubsfan187 said:


> Try it in a different slot. Sometimes that makes a difference.


No luck tried on slot 2 and 3 does the gaaps version have a role in this? What's the latest version


----------



## cubsfan187

No it doesn't really. The latest is from Aug I believe.


----------



## zoe

"Perrycomo said:


> For some reason after I install last nightly 113 and gaaps when I boot the rom it gets stuck on M logo...
> I tried this twice.....
> 
> Oh... I was talking about CM7


the boot manager site says you need to be on the GB version of cm7, so unless I missed something, the official nightlies are still froyo based and that could have something to do with your problems

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## cubsfan187

This is true, I forgot that you cannot bounce back and forth between a froyo/GB rom. I should have thought about that when you said nightly #113. Once the official nightlies become GB based (whenever that may be) it'll be easier for those on it to load it in boot manager. For now you'll have to jump to Rev's unofficial nightlies to get it to work. Also I should mention that the phone rom needs to be a 2nd init rom as well.


----------



## Perrycomo

"zoe said:


> the boot manager site says you need to be on the GB version of cm7, so unless I missed something, the official nightlies are still froyo based and that could have something to do with your problems
> 
> (___((_________# ~~~


You are absolutely right... just flashed CM4DX and it works great!! 
Nightly 113 is froyo.... so I was doing everything wrong... thank you all for the support!


----------



## thescreensavers

So where can I find a download for this?


----------



## NicT

"Jnehama said:


> Quick question : when using a nandroid for a slot how do you assign it the slot?


I'm interested in knowing how to do this too. Or when u boot into that rom and customize it like u want does it save itself like that so the next time u boot into it its like u want it and not bare so to speak


----------



## Mace_Bewley

cubsfan187 said:


> I'm using CM7 as my phone rom, Vortex as my #1 slot, Sensei's ICX as number 2, DarkslideX in #3 and number 4 is going to be SSX 2.2 when it's released.


How did you get Darkslide to boot?? I have been trying for 2 days and that is the only one giving me problems!!


----------



## cubsfan187

It hasnt booted for me either. That was my plan for my slots and that is the only one not working. Wish I could figure out why. I'll bet its got to do with the .12 radio file.


----------



## cubsfan187

"thescreensavers said:


> So where can I find a download for this?


In the market. Its a paid app. Well worth the $2.99 IMO.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

cubsfan187 said:


> It hasnt booted for me either. That was my plan for my slots and that is the only one not working. Wish I could figure out why. I'll bet its got to do with the .12 radio file.


Yeah probably right, hope it gets updated to .605.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ok so i have cm7 as my phone rom and miui in slot 1 and liquid v3 in slot 3. basically i want to switch miui and cm7. any way that i could make a nandroid of miui and of cm7, then restore miui in clockwork then restore the nandroid of cm7 to slot 1?


----------



## jaydubbs

Anyone have this break their root? I've tried to set up SSM twice and lost root both times. Used two different slots and both times after it supposedly installed it showed the slots as empty. Had no problems setting up MIUI on slot 1.


----------



## rpmm70

I am using CM7 as my phone ROM and MIUI in Slot 1. Is there a way to get MIUI to automatically reload my apps from the market?

Sent from my DROIDX with CM7


----------



## -TSON-

titanium backup


----------



## loooney2ns

I'm having a problem. I loaded Miui into slot 1. It boots just fine but I don't have a connection. Wifi is fine but I don't have 3G or phone. Any ideas? I am was able to connect to my Google account and the market over Wifi.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

"loooney2ns said:


> I'm having a problem. I loaded Miui into slot 1. It boots just fine but I don't have a connection. Wifi is fine but I don't have 3G or phone. Any ideas? I am was able to connect to my Google account and the market over Wifi.


Try reactivating, that fixed my connection issue.


----------



## loooney2ns

How do I reactivate?


----------



## -TSON-

*228.

I'm really happy with Boot Manager now, although it seems like there's a good 20% battery drain every time I switch ROMs (and yes, it's actual drain - I go from my Phone ROM's initial reading of 100%, switch to CM4DX and back, and I'm at 80% or 70%.)

Phone ROM - MIUI
ROM 1 - CM4DX-GB
ROM 2 - Liberty 2
ROM 3 - Deodexed .605
ROM 4 - ICX

c:


----------



## loooney2ns

I am can't *228. I get an acore force close. Any other suggestions?


----------



## -TSON-

Try *22801 and **228.

If neither of those work, you need to boot into your phone ROM, use a file manager to navigate to /sdcard/bootmanager/rom#/ and delete everything that's in the folder, and re-install the ROM.


----------



## shamus2418

I love being able to go from MIUI to SSM Blur Rom when I need to use HDMI. EXCELLENT App.


----------



## loooney2ns

"[TSON said:


> "]Try *22801 and **228.
> 
> If neither of those work, you need to boot into your phone ROM, use a file manager to navigate to /sdcard/bootmanager/rom#/ and delete everything that's in the folder, and re-install the ROM.


I had to reinstall. Thanks for your help. All is well now.


----------



## cubsfan187

"loooney2ns said:


> I had to reinstall. Thanks for your help. All is well now.


I had the exact same thing happen to me with icx on first install. Never could figure out what happened either.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

cubsfan187 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me with icx on first install. Never could figure out what happened either.


now that you mention it, that may have been the problem i had when i tried icx the other day. might have to give it another try.


----------



## -TSON-

The problem is that sometimes Boot Manager doesn't completely make the image files and ragequits in the middle of them, causing some oddities, like "insufficent space" errors when trying to install apps, no service, and the like.

If you keep trying, it gets it eventually. c:


----------



## loooney2ns

I am also had to uninstall and reinstall the app. It didn't function the first time. I would install an OS and when I tried to run it, it would say no OS installed. Now it works correctly.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

"[TSON said:


> "]The problem is that sometimes Boot Manager doesn't completely make the image files and ragequits in the middle of them, causing some oddities, like "insufficent space" errors when trying to install apps, no service, and the like.
> 
> If you keep trying, it gets it eventually. c:


So when I reinstall a ROM to a slot do I need to wrote that slot?


----------



## cubsfan187

"[TSON said:


> "]The problem is that sometimes Boot Manager doesn't completely make the image files and ragequits in the middle of them, causing some oddities, like "insufficent space" errors when trying to install apps, no service, and the like.
> 
> If you keep trying, it gets it eventually. c:


The insufficient space error is what I got when trying liquid 3.0 today. It was so bad I couldn't even receive 1 text message cause there was not enough memory to open it. Lol. I had to boot into recovery and flash the update.zip for the phone rom.


----------



## -TSON-

Haha, yeah. Happened to me on .605 and CM4DX. Just delete the rom's folder, recreate it, and reinstall.


----------



## blaineevans

Without browsing through the entire thread.. I just wanted to say this makes my life as a flashaholic so much easier. A true enabler.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

For CubsFan.... Just booted Darkslide this morning! Kinda of a long way, but Installed DSX to the phone, made a backup, then restored CM7 to install the back up of DSX to a slot. And its alive!!!


----------



## cubsfan187

Mace_Bewley said:


> For CubsFan.... Just booted Darkslide this morning! Kinda of a long way, but Installed DSX to the phone, made a backup, then restored CM7 to install the back up of DSX to a slot. And its alive!!!


Sweet! As soon as I got the time today, I'll try it the same way and see how it works for me as well. Thanks for the update!


----------



## bobAbooey

iluvamk said:


> Great app. Takes some playing with to figure it out. Cm7 9.28 as phone rom and Vortex 2.3 as slot 1. Sd Card rom seems a little laggy at first but the longer I play with it the faster it runs. The first boot of a rom on the sd card takes FOREVER. Took me like 5 min to boot Vortex the first time. . . Patience Hummingbird. Also my load of Vortex 2.3 was from a nandroid backup to slot 1. When sensei unveils his new rom today it's going straight to slot 2. Also before I installed anything I set my screen off time to 30 min so I could see what was going on with the process. The first time I tried something my screen when blank and I couldn't get it to turn back on. . . or so I thought. Did a bat pull and started over. Same thing happened again and I was able to get the screen on. Thing is a system hog while loading ROM. Turned screen time out to 30 min and watched the whole thing at like 2am, rebooted and whoohoo. . .dual boot.


This is old but this thread and this post really helped me out. Just got boot manager.


----------



## wdcspurs

So... Does this app walk you through what to do? I am currently running Liberty 3 v2.0. Sounds like I will have to make a backup of that and flash a 2ndinit ROM to run as the base ROM? Does that sound correct?


----------



## Sandman007

YouTube is your friend

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## wdcspurs

what ROM are you running?


----------



## BrutalSauce

wdcspurs said:


> So... Does this app walk you through what to do? I am currently running Liberty 3 v2.0. Sounds like I will have to make a backup of that and flash a 2ndinit ROM to run as the base ROM? Does that sound correct?


Yes you have to be running a 2nd init Rom as the base rom. Then you can flash Liberty into one of the rom slots. It works great for me.


----------



## wdcspurs

Once ROMs are installed, what is the timeframe to switch back and forth from and to the ROMs?


----------

